# Cat's excessive drooling



## Leela2906 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi

After a bit of advice.

I'm currently staying at a friends house, looking after her 2 chihuahuas, leaving my partner at home looking after the cat so this is second hand information but all help would be appreciated.

Leela, the cat, visited the vet last week for a check up and when we asked about her not drinking that much he advised to stop giving her dry food and think about getting her a water fountain, which we have done.

We took away the dry food on Friday and she was fine with that, happily ate the wet food. The water fountain came on Tuesday so set it up on Tuesday evening. She seemed amused at this and had a good investigation of it, put her paws and her face in it but didnt actually drink anything. So just assumed it would take her a couple days to get used to it and start using it.

Anyway my partner came home last night to find little puddles on the hallway floor, he says about 3 or 4 aboutr the size of a mobile phone. He thought she'd been playing with the fountain and had been spreading water everywhere. But when he looked at the cat a few times she seemed to be drooling a lot.

Then this morning he noticed big wet patches on the bed where she was sleeping. 

He's sure its not urine and pretty conviced she's been drooling.

Any ideas what it could be? The change in diet? The water fountain? Anything else?

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Seeing as the drooling seems have to started suddenly it would be worth taking her back to the vet.

I'm no expert but have heard that this could be related to tooth trouble or other things not quite right in the mouth. 

Or could she have eaten something she shouldn't such as a piece of string, dental floss etc?

Sorry to be painting the devil on the wall here - hope I'm way off but do give the vet a call about this


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it definitely needs a trip to the vet to be sure. It could be something to do with her mouth, something caught or a tooth that needs attention, or possibly an allergic reaction to something she can smell.

A cat owned by a friend of mine suddenly started dribbling at a show, long streams of drool coming from his mouth. The duty vet said it was an allergic reaction to something. There was nothing we could smell around his cage or in the vaccinty, so they can be sensitive to things we can't detect.


----------



## Leela2906 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks!!

Took a quick run home at lunch time to have a wee look. She seemed ok and no puddles so called the vet anyway.

They've said just to keep an eye on her cos as she is still drinking and eating that suggests theres no problem with the teeth. They said it could be something she has licked, like a detergent or something, and the drooling is how they get it out their system.

I had given her a different kind of food on Tuesday night as it was a sample i had got, it could possibly be something in that, that has not agreed with her.

Will keep an eye and hopefully she'll be ok.

Thanks for the advice guys

Karen


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

thats good


----------

